# Tanaka Ginsan Migaki



## JaVa (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow, those didn't last long at K&S. :laugh: 
I think I got the last one, Happy days! :cool2: 

Who else got one?

They went almost as fast as Katos and Shigs usually? 
There's still a few nashijis and blue ss clad ones available.


----------



## ryanjams (Nov 2, 2016)

I scored a 210 and 240! Been watching out for these. Those stainless blue ii's were super tempting, but my damascus has a decent patina going at this point and will likely be displaced by the ginsan anyhow


----------



## JaVa (Nov 2, 2016)

Lucky you!

I got the 240 and can't wait! 
I've been looking for one a little less than a year now so very happy to be able to grab one of these. 

And yeah, those B2 are seriously tempting. I would have loved to get one, but I got my B2:s already more then covered. I also got a couple other things coming so my bank accounts been drained dry by now. :lol2: or :cry: not sure which?


----------



## pkjames (Nov 2, 2016)

It was late at night after listing and I got tired so I thought hmmmm, maybe I can make an announcement about their availability here at kkf, after I wake up this morning.

It ended up being no point :/


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 2, 2016)

I got one 240 almost immediately it went online, missed the previous ginsan run and thought I will never get one. Lucky me this time, I also grabbed ShiroKamo R2 270. Happy days.


----------



## JaVa (Nov 2, 2016)

pkjames said:


> It was late at night after listing and I got tired so I thought hmmmm, maybe I can make an announcement about their availability here at kkf, after I wake up this morning.
> 
> It ended up being no point :/



Special thanks James for your candor regarding my case! You have unparalleled customer service. Made my day! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 2, 2016)

Next batch you should do a kkf only week long early access. That way your friends get the super cool knives. Super cool though. I have the 240 regular... Well my mom does.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 2, 2016)

Next batch? I thought this was it. I'm regretting not getting the 210 now (new thin grind, not the NOS nashiji).


----------



## pkjames (Nov 2, 2016)

Well spend the effort of making a entire new line with the maker and only end up getting 10 or so blades doesn't make sense right ;p


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 2, 2016)

pkjames said:


> Well spend the effort of making a entire new line with the maker and only end up getting 10 or so blades doesn't make sense right ;p



Needs yanagi and 210 nakiri. Also convince tanaka to do honyaki. Imagine $350/400 honyaki gyutos for everyone. Youd be the hero of the modern age.


----------



## JaVa (Nov 2, 2016)

How about a Ginsan sujihiki while were at it?
That Tanaka Honyaki, you can put my name on that list right away!


----------



## Ruso (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks like KKF is full of bots! How the hell you guys were so quick to react!? Anybody wants to share a choil shot?

James, any idea when you might get more?


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 2, 2016)

Noo, dont do anymore Tanaka knives. I cant afford them or justify them anymore. :goodevil: :cry:

Edit. I Just bought 6! Knives. And I was supposed to Be in knife buying hiatus until long Into next year. Now no more knives atleast in 2017.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 2, 2016)

Why would Tanaka be likely able to make a honyaki at a price point below, say, what Mizuno, Watanabe or Sukenari ask?


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 2, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Why would Tanaka be likely able to make a honyaki at a price point below, say, what Mizuno, Watanabe or Sukenari ask?



His knives are generally cheaper(ive never understood why, but i dont complain) honyaki knives arent that much more to make, clay for hardening and slightly higher failure rate. I say a 50-75% percent premium would be justifiable maybe 100 if the blade was mirror polished. Id guess it would be equal or less than a hirimoto honyaki. Also tanaka is by no means a honyaki expert so he couldnt demand ultra premium prices like those brands or say ikeda san/ shiraki-san. Plus shhh if we work together we can trick james into keeping prices low. :2cents:


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 2, 2016)

F-Flash said:


> Noo, dont do anymore Tanaka knives. I cant afford them or justify them anymore. :goodevil: :cry:
> 
> Edit. I Just bought 6! Knives. And I was supposed to Be in knife buying hiatus until long Into next year. Now no more knives atleast in 2017.



Bull i was on a hiatus. Ive since ordered 2 dalmans and a keijiro doi. This forum wont let its members do that lol. I have to be good though. I want a multiple damascus kiritsuke from haburn and its going to rape my wallet.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 2, 2016)

Didn't Mr Dalman just more or less sell a honyaki gyuto (albeit a bit shorter) for close to that price point?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 2, 2016)

And I thought the three brands that came to my mind already were the realistically priced, value for money ones (No i don't have any of these, and I don't mind that they still do come with a price tag that makes them a non-everyday, celebratory acquisition one reserves for some special day to come...)


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 2, 2016)

pkjames said:


> Well spend the effort of making a entire new line with the maker and only end up getting 10 or so blades doesn't make sense right ;p



Wait, so more will be coming? Not in Ginsanko though, right? I thought he couldn't get more of it and even this batch was a surprise? That'd be great news!


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 2, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> His knives are generally cheaper(ive never understood why, but i dont complain) honyaki knives arent that much more to make, clay for hardening and slightly higher failure rate. I say a 50-75% percent premium would be justifiable maybe 100 if the blade was mirror polished. Id guess it would be equal or less than a hirimoto honyaki. Also tanaka is by no means a honyaki expert so he couldnt demand ultra premium prices like those brands or say ikeda san/ shiraki-san. Plus shhh if we work together we can trick james into keeping prices low. :2cents:



Thin grind Blue2 honyaki Tanaka for $400 = another order for James.

Especially since I'm sure he'd put a worth handle on it!


----------



## inzite (Nov 2, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Thin grind Blue2 honyaki Tanaka for $400... yes please!



lol this sounds hard since the cheapest blue 2 is at least a few hundred beyond that.


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 2, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Thin grind Blue2 honyaki Tanaka for $400 = another order for James.
> 
> Especially since I'm sure he'd put a worth handle on it!



Ringed gingee and black buffalo 4tw


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 2, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Thin grind Blue2 honyaki Tanaka for $400 = another order for James.
> 
> Especially since I'm sure he'd put a worth handle on it!



Ringed gingee and black buffalo 4tw. Maybe a silver spacer.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 2, 2016)

inzite said:


> lol this sounds hard since the cheapest blue 2 is at least a few hundred beyond that.



Well, going from the numbers above of 50-75% more. If that can't happen, then this won't either, certainly.

Heck, I'd be happy with a B2 monosteel.


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 2, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Well, going from the numbers above of 50-75% more. If that can't happen, then this won't either, certainly.
> 
> Heck, I'd be happy with a B2 monosteel.



Needs the hamon otherwise b#2 san mai would win(honestly san mai > honyaki for double bevels) but theres a coolness factor i cant ignore. Like how a suped corvette that costs 120k will probably beat a base ferrari at 250k but the Ferrari is cooler.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 2, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Needs the hamon otherwise b#2 san mai would win(honestly san mai > honyaki for double bevels) but theres a coolness factor i cant ignore. Like how a suped corvette that costs 120k will probably beat a base ferrari at 250k but the Ferrari is cooler.



Noooooooo. The Tanaka iron cladding is too ugly and reactive; that's why I got the stainless-clad Sukenari AS en route. Blue takes on beautiful patina.


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 2, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Noooooooo. The Tanaka iron cladding is too ugly and reactive; that's why I got the stainless-clad Sukenari AS en route. Blue takes on beautiful patina.



Its new there is a stainless san mai b#2 core gyuto. Cheap as dirt $200 ish for a 270mm gyuto. Just came out yeaterday. I have the b#2 damascus 240. Its not pretty but my god does it cut. The only b#2 only blade i have is a sakai takayuki usuba and it is a nice patina.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow, people are just putting out knives I'd like all over the dman place. Why do you prefer san mai for double-bevel? I'd love the look of beautiful Blue-steel patina all over the blade.

And James, I'm very sorry for jacking your thread.


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 2, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Wow, people are just putting out knives I'd like all over the dman place. Why do you prefer san mai for double-bevel? I'd love the look of beautiful Blue-steel patina all over the blade.
> 
> And James, I'm very sorry for jacking your thread.



Its ok we are keeping James at the top and discussing his knives. Monosteel knives are more fragile than san mai blades. The main davantage of san mai is the cladding is generally made of non hardenable steel. Less hard means less brittle. I.e. a german blade at 52 hrc would be harder to damage than a japanese blade @ 62 hrc. Thats why many of us keep a cheap beater for things like squash and lobster tails etc. If you chip a san mai blade normally the cladding minimalzes damages. Also stainless san mai allows one to only have to worry about the edge not the cladding. They are also easier to thin, random low carbon stainless @ 28 hrc is basically like butter on the stones compared to a say 62 hrc zdp blade which would be frozen parmesan. If you wanted patina id go for an iron cladding like kato or ikeda.


----------



## panda (Nov 2, 2016)

as one of the original supporters of tanaka ginsan series that helped make them so popular, i think i should be one of the first notified of new line availability. just saying..

i don't use stainless knives anymore, but i'd make an exception for tanaka g3 series with better fit (dont care about finish, just fit).


----------



## labor of love (Nov 3, 2016)

Whatevs, I started that thread . 
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/11550-ginsanko-tanakas-on-ebay?highlight=Tanaka



panda said:


> as one of the original supporters of tanaka ginsan series that helped make them so popular, i think i should be one of the first notified of new line availability. just saying..
> 
> i don't use stainless knives anymore, but i'd make an exception for tanaka g3 series with better fit (dont care about finish, just fit).


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 3, 2016)

labor of love said:


> Whatevs, I started that thread .
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/11550-ginsanko-tanakas-on-ebay?highlight=Tanaka



Play nice boys and let all the other kids have their turn. :thumbsup:


----------



## JaVa (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh man, I'm so anxiously waiting to get mine! Someone please post first impressions when they start coming in???
:IMOK:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't get it, it's not a wide bevel knife anymore... Pass.


----------



## Talim (Nov 5, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> I don't get it, it's not a wide bevel knife anymore... Pass.



I believe he has the wide bevel nashiji ones also.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 6, 2016)

Talim said:


> I believe he has the wide bevel nashiji ones also.



In fact, gyuto-wise, that's all he has right now.

I assume that has to do with the new ones being "thin-grind". Thin enough to not have room for a wide bevel?


----------



## chinacats (Nov 6, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> I don't get it, it's not a wide bevel knife anymore... Pass.



Fwiw, the blue 2 damascus was never a wide bevel and it cut great.


----------



## Knecked (Nov 6, 2016)

arrived this morning &#128512;


----------



## chinacats (Nov 6, 2016)

Knecked said:


> arrived this morning &#128512;



Stainless blue 2 or new Ginsan? Please go cut something and report back 

Edit: just realized it must be the new Ginsan, can't wait for a review.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 6, 2016)

&#31168;&#20043;&#20316;=ginsan
&#35488;&#36020;&#20316;=blue 2


----------



## chinacats (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice, thanks James!


----------



## Sleep (Nov 6, 2016)

Another one in QLD. Mine arrived this morning too.

First impressions - It's thin. Handle is beautiful. Spine has a slight dip/curve. It's thin!

178g but it feels much lighter. Balances quite far back. Maybe 1/2 finger width in front of the heel.

Looking forward to trying it at work.


----------



## panda (Nov 6, 2016)

James would it be possible to get these with high quality plain ho wood buffalo horn D shape handle? If so, take my pre-order now please.


----------



## Talim (Nov 6, 2016)

panda said:


> James would it be possible to get these with high quality plain ho wood buffalo horn D shape handle? If so, take my pre-order now please.



+1


----------



## AllanP (Nov 6, 2016)

Does the new ginsan have the same grind as the b2 Damascus


----------



## pkjames (Nov 6, 2016)

AllanP said:


> Does the new ginsan have the same grind as the b2 Damascus


No they are quite a bit thinner. The Nashiji is a wide bevel grind which is also different to the B2 damascus.



> James would it be possible to get these with high quality plain ho wood buffalo horn D shape handle? If so, take my pre-order now please.


Tanaka doesn't have any decent ho wood handle at all. I asked him once, at the time he told me he had "only 2" handles that are with horn, not even decent. I know the decent ho wood handle, we are talking about the ones like shigs, which were polished quite well. Unfortunately don't have access to those. 

James


----------



## JaVa (Nov 7, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Stainless blue 2 or new Ginsan? Please go cut something and report back
> 
> Edit: just realized it must be the new Ginsan, can't wait for a review.



Uuuuuhh and aaaaahh! :dazed:

Man these look sweet! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## OneS (Nov 7, 2016)

Not at all sorry to attempt to derail the thread but can you guys stop talking about it already. Now I will have to go and buy one, and my wife is already peeved at the number of knives cluttering our bench top ! [emoji6]


----------



## xsmx13 (Nov 7, 2016)

If only we could buy one. Was in meetings all day and when I finally got a chance to check out the site, they were long gone.
:cry:


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 7, 2016)

pkjames said:


> &#31168;&#20043;&#20316;=ginsan
> &#35488;&#36020;&#20316;=blue 2



Should I feel bad that I can't see either of those in the engraving on that blade?


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 7, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Its ok we are keeping James at the top and discussing his knives. Monosteel knives are more fragile than san mai blades. The main davantage of san mai is the cladding is generally made of non hardenable steel. Less hard means less brittle. I.e. a german blade at 52 hrc would be harder to damage than a japanese blade @ 62 hrc. Thats why many of us keep a cheap beater for things like squash and lobster tails etc. If you chip a san mai blade normally the cladding minimalzes damages. Also stainless san mai allows one to only have to worry about the edge not the cladding. They are also easier to thin, random low carbon stainless @ 28 hrc is basically like butter on the stones compared to a say 62 hrc zdp blade which would be frozen parmesan. If you wanted patina id go for an iron cladding like kato or ikeda.



This does not apply. A San mai is easier to chip than a monosteel, because as usually the core is 1/5 of the total wound that of the spine (in rare cases the 1/3)


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 7, 2016)

Total width of the spine


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 8, 2016)

Look what Santa brought Me! irate1:

The shiro kamo Is huge!


----------



## JaVa (Nov 8, 2016)

F-Flash said:


> Look what Santa brought Me! irate1:
> 
> The shiro kamo Is huge!



Cheez that's a monster!


----------



## JaVa (Nov 8, 2016)

How are the first impressions?
I have the same pair coming in 240 size.


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 8, 2016)

Ginsan Is awesome. Thats My first Impression. :biggrin:


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 8, 2016)

So, cooking dinner with a sword is now a thing, I see.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 8, 2016)

F-Flash said:


> Look what Santa brought Me! irate1:



Flash, sorry if I missed it earlier in the thread but what size are they?


----------



## laxdad (Nov 8, 2016)

Received my two Tanaka Ginsans yesterday. One is a 240 Migaki (new style). The other is a 210 Nashiji (old style). Was hoping to pick up a 240 of each style, but the only 240 Nashiji James had was the factory 2nd listed on his site. 

The Migaki and the Nashiji are very different from each other. The Migaki is light, not laser light, but definitely on the lighter side. Reminds me a lot of my Akifusa PM. The Nashiji is more robust, and that finish gives the knife a rustic appeal. In fact, the ebony handle is almost too pretty for the blade. Both knives weigh ~175 grams even though the Migaki is 30mm longer.

Used the Nashiji to prep dinner last night because I needed to power thru some galangal for Thai soup. Also sliced some cheese for a quick snack. First impression was that food release was great. Nothing sticks to that Nashiji. Hope to use the Migaki later this week.


----------



## JaVa (Nov 16, 2016)

Yesterday I finally got my Tanaka Migaki Ginsan. 

WHAT - A - KNIFE ! ! ! :dazed:

I can't believe anyone hasn't mentioned how thin this thing really is behind the edge? After seeing it I would have thought it would've been a hot topic by now??? ...Because man it is thin? 

The Tanaka 240 Migaki is thinner behind the edge than the Takamura 210 R2. So there! :laugh: 
I've always enjoyed Tanakas grinds a lot, but this is really is a different animal.

Yesterday I took it to work for some serious test driving and it's cutting performance exceeded all my expectations and it's a very beautiful knife too. Happy days indeed!!


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Java,
I don't own one, but you have just made me feel so enthusiastic, even without personal reason [emoji4]
Keep on enjoying it!!!


----------

